# Intro and question



## Maggie BT (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi! My name is Sarah and we have an 8-year old Boston Terrier named Maggie. She's a great dog, and has never had any major health problems.

I admit that we don't know much about dog food, and have just done minimal research on her food since we have had her. She was on Science Diet when we got her, but I switched her to Nutro Ultra for Small breeds, because I thought it was better. I have recently read a lot of negative things about Nutro, and am considering a switch.

(She had some sensitive stomach issues as a young puppy, but nothing for several years)

We can't afford to switch to a more expensive brand, though.

*What are some good, dry dog foods that:*

good or great ingredients
cost = or < Nutro Ultra (~$32 for 17 lbs)
easily available in Las Vegas

Thanks for all of the great information I have read on here so far! I'm continuing to read and learn!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome. There are plenty of helpful people on here willing to help! I will let them chime in :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome! You have come to the right place to learn about dog nutrition. :smile:

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I did my math right your paying about $1.88 per pound of kibble when you buy a 17 pound bag of Nutro. You can do much, much better while staying in that price range or less.

I currently pay about $50.00/$55.00 for a 30 pound bag of Acana/Orijen. This comes out to about $1.70 per pound. IMO, Orijen/Acana are the best of the best when it comes to kibble. 

There are also many other brands that are much better than Nutro, such as:
Taste of the Wild
Fromm
Blue Buffalo Wilderness
Wellness Core
Horizon Legacy
Nature's Vaiety Instinct
Evo

I am sure others will chime in with their suggestions....:smile:


----------



## Maggie BT (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks! Where is a good place to shop for these brands? Can I get them at a PetSmart type place? We just moved to Las Vegas, and I'm still finding my way around.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I'm not too sure about Vegas....

Sometimes the store locator on the dog foods website will give specific locations.

I know that a few of our members have or do live in Vegas, hopefully they will chime in soon. :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Hi and welcome! You have come to the right place to learn about dog nutrition. :smile:
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I did my math right your paying about $1.88 per pound of kibble when you buy a 17 pound bag of Nutro. You can do much, much better while staying in that price range or less.
> 
> ...


where do u buy your orijen


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

another vote for Acana/Orijen. 

If you are a willing to pay $1.80./lb for Nutro, this is an easy one. 

10x better food for less money. No brainer. 

Vegas has to have countless outlets for Acana/Orijen.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Just did a quick check on Champions website. You have about 20 locations between Vegas and Henderson to buy Orijen/Acana. 

Get off that Nutro fast :wink:


http://www.championpetfoods.com/


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazon offers free shipping on some of the Wellness Core and Canadae.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well first: Welcome to the forum! 
You've gotten a lot of suggestions, there are a lot of foods that are much better than nutro, and even in the same-ish price range. When I lived in Vegas, I found that At Your Service Pet Supplies in Henderson had by far the best prices on pretty much everything.

55 S Valle Verde Dr. #300
Henderson, NV 89012 

They also have frequent buyer programs, giving you the 12th bag of food you buy for free.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> where do u buy your orijen


A small dog food boutique in Walla Walla, Wa.


----------

